

Programming Conversations with Alexander Stepanov - nickm12
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLHxtyCq_WDLXFAEA-lYoRNQIezL_vaSX-

======
nickm12
Alexander Stepanov and Paramjit Oberoi have started teaching an weekly course
on programming for software engineers at A9. From their internal announcement
"We plan to cover a wide variety of topics, starting with the nature of
programming, and continuing, in no particular order, with benchmarking,
algorithms, data structures, caches, instruction level parallelism, generic
programming, variable sized types, and Platonic ideas."

The course will be offered in a series of 2-hour lectures that will be
published on the A9Videos channel on YouTube
([http://www.youtube.com/user/A9Videos/playlists](http://www.youtube.com/user/A9Videos/playlists)),
typically on friday afternoons. The first two lectures are now available.

Previous classes from Alex, "Efficient Programming with Components" and "Four
Algorithmic Journeys" are also available on the A9Videos YouTube channel.

